# Move to streaming DirecTV Now



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Almost done with the week of free DirecTV Now and it is OK so I have cancelled the satellite subscription. The DVR is a beta and acts like one but over the next year of so it should get better and I am getting used to navigating around the interface. The move saves me close to $100 a month and the package is almost the same. Only issue is they do not have the local CBS station yet, but I rarely watch CBS anyway and if I want it can just use the rabbit ears I already have.


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

I tried DirecTV Now for a couple of months, but found that it was really, really buggy and different devices (AppleTV, Roku) work differently and each has its own set of issues. I've been following @DIRECTVNowHelp on Twitter and I see that folks are still seeing many of the same issues, so I'll just monitor for now. I really like the idea of it and the price, so I hope it improves over the coming year. I looked into the other streaming options and DirecTV Now offers the best channels/price combo for me by far.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

seern said:


> The DVR is a beta and acts like one but over the next year of so it should get better and I am getting used to navigating around the interface.


It might be more than a year if they continue as they have in the past.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

DTV now is really buggy on roku it 'freezes buffers all the time crashes. and i have to have my t.v. up to 100 just to even begin to try and hear it. there DVR is lame with only 20 hrs recording time as well. and good luck getting a refund when things go sour!!! though they will credit you if something goes bad on there end unlike sling t.v. who are real mother ****ers to get your money back when **** don't work on there end. ps vue will give refunds also if there service is not working right. and no phone support with DTV now is a turn off for me


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

I've been trying DTV Now for about 6 months while not permanently canceling the old service yet which has hundreds of hours of content recorded across several DVR's.

I can live with the stations available on DTVN. The thing that absolutely sucks is the DVR interface. And it's been in Beta for about 1.5 years, so don't hold your breath on it getting better any time soon. The storage capacity is garage. The short window before they disappear is garbage.

But what really sucks is there's non of the functionality of the regular DVR's to control what is recorded. So if you, for example, want it to record the nightly news and you only care for it to keep one episode at a time, there's no way to do it. A couple shows like that and before you know it your entire DVR queue is useless old episodes of the news and Jeopardy overwriting the other shows you were saving up to binge watch. The only control you have is the record a series or not. No prioritization is possible, no protecting things from overwriting, no limiting episodes, etc. It's incredibly stupid and makes the DVR basically useless.

I tried alternatively just looking up episodes on-demand to see if the DVR was unnecessary and that was equally bad. Completely inconsistent from show to show how many episodes it maintained, but in most cases it was only 2-3. By comparison, we often record a whole season of a show on our regular DVR then go back and binge-watch it later. We tend to consume a season of a show at a time rather than jumping from latest-episode of each. Right now that's completely possible with the regular DTV DVR's or cable, but completely impossible on DTVN.


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

I really did try to like DirecTV Now and used it exclusively for a couple of months in an effort to wean myself off of the local DVR, but it's just not ready. The other downside was that much of the content had 2.0 audio, but they're slowly improving that: DIRECTV NOW Adds 5.1 Dolby Digital Audio to Their DVR & On-Demand - Cord Cutters News


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

I will be cutting the cord to Spectrum cable soon (but keeping the Internet) and planning on DTV NOW as the alternative. I used to have DTV a few years ago.
I will probably use the $40 plan and get the HBO, Starz, Showtime add ons.
I will probably lose a few channels that i watch on Cable, like the Dodgers, Lakers, but as a Premium cable subsriber i will get those on DTVN and will save a few dollars as well.
I don't care about DVR, never used it, and most of my TV viewing is on my high speed internet anyways like On Demand.
I get 1080i on Cable broadcasts on my 4K TV, and the broadcast is fantastic, but getting 1080p + on my internet is even better, perhaps thats why my viewing is mainly online (with the exception of some sports channels) but that will change once i switch over.
I will try DTVN first for awhile, then maybe try PS View, although VUE would be more expensive than DTVN for the programs i like to watch.

My local channels are in LA and i will get my local sports channels like Angels, Kings, Ducks with NOW.
My main reason for cutting Cable is they are cutting Cinamax next month while raising their rates. And they only have 3 choices, Select, Silver (which i have), and Gold.

I am paying $60 a month for Internet at 100 Mbps (i'm usually at 125 Mbps) but i wish i could get 60 Mbps instead for a cheaper price, as i have heard you can still stream 4K content very well.


----------



## Microphone (Jan 30, 2007)

lipcrkr said:


> I will be cutting the cord to Spectrum cable soon (but keeping the Internet) and planning on DTV NOW as the alternative. I used to have DTV a few years ago.
> I will probably use the $40 plan and get the HBO, Starz, Showtime add ons.
> I will probably lose a few channels that i watch on Cable, like the Dodgers, Lakers, but as a Premium cable subsriber i will get those on DTVN and will save a few dollars as well.
> I don't care about DVR, never used it, and most of my TV viewing is on my high speed internet anyways like On Demand.
> ...


My Comcast 60 streams 4K fine if it becomes available again for you.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

lipcrkr said:


> I will be cutting the cord to Spectrum cable soon (but keeping the Internet) and planning on DTV NOW as the alternative. I used to have DTV a few years ago.
> I will probably use the $40 plan and get the HBO, Starz, Showtime add ons.
> I will probably lose a few channels that i watch on Cable, like the Dodgers, Lakers, but as a Premium cable subsriber i will get those on DTVN and will save a few dollars as well.
> I don't care about DVR, never used it, and most of my TV viewing is on my high speed internet anyways like On Demand.
> ...


There is a saying that more is better and the same is true when it comes to internet speeds.
Charter Spectrum internet prices will go up once you have disconnected your TV plan and then if your using their wireless router they will charge for that also.
Right now I pay $65.99 for 100/10 plan and have my own wireless router,they do have lower plans but you have to be low income to qualify.
There are many plans to choose from with OTT providers and all normally have a free trial with no contracts and the prices are lower,so it is easy to try before you buy.Good Luck!

After reviewing all the plans for my extensive TV viewing I chose YTTV/wStarz and Philo,then for my better half I subscribed to the Hallmark Movies Now app,
which has an annual subscription rate with no commercials.


----------

